# I am still alive :)



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys, just want to jump quickly to say that I am still alive, but barely hehe
I had too much work in past 30 days and I am afraid I will be absent for a month more 
I have been part of this forum for two years by now [March 31Th was the date I registered myself here] and I want to thank you for all your help, effort and support that you gave me in the past two years 
I hope you didn't forgive me and don't worry, I will be back 
These two years I will never forget and I think I will be part of this for at least 10 years 
Take care all of you


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

And you are? :4-dontkno


:grin:

Sorry Vladimirb, just kidding - Hurry back and good luck with the extra work. We'll keep your chair warm for you :wink:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear an update someone was just asking about you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to finally hear from you 'V', where have you been?

Now, get back to work! :laugh:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have a happy work Vladimir... Take care a lot and best of wishes for U.. I am hoping to see U back soon.. :wave::wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

> I hope you didn't forgive me and don't worry, I will be back


But we DID! :grin:

We didn`t forget you either
See you later vladimirb

.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad to hear that Vlad, its been a while since we've talked...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Take care, work hard, 

we're making a mental note that you'll be working "extra hard" when you return, to make up :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Vlad - don't work too hard - we need you back here in good condition...:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Your work has to come first but don't worry, TSF will still have a place for you when you return :wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Come back when you can, that is all we want to happen.









Look after yourself too.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Good to hear your still alive and breathing :grin:


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Pleasure to know.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

this is for you

YouTube - Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive ( 1977 )


----------

